# IPMS and the 100th Anniv. of WW1



## silence (Nov 21, 2013)

My IPMS chapter - just named the #1 chapter in the US by the way! (and still waiting for the damn trophy) - is going to be using WW1 as a theme for its annual show next year.

I think it would be pretty awesome if most or all chapters would do the same thing for their shows. 

So if you agree with me talk to your own chapters.

Maybe we can set up a special tread for pictures from the various shows as they happen.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2013)

Our local Alberta Military Modelers Show (not IPMS sponsored) is doing the same.


----------

